# "Dirty Blue Bar APT's"



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a kite hen and dark checker cock that have breed two blue bar young (both dirty). I had since found out the they are quite unusual and creating a bit of interest?????? I let the pair raise another round and this time I got two dark checkers (both dirty).

One blue bar has a splayed leg, it is quite bad but the bird manages ok, just don't know if I will be able to breed with it. It looks like it will be a cock and a nice one unfortunately. I didn't get rid of it because of the interest being shown in the birds and hoped I could still breed with it. There is a picture of the blue bar in the show breeds "Australian Performing Tumblers".

I want to breed more blue bars but how would I get rid of the dirty factor??

John


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Will have to just breed the ones that don't come out dirty, take in new non dirty birds or bred blue bar to something else non dirty and go from there.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dirty is dominant so yeah you'd have to look for the ones that don't show it and only breed from those.
Do you have any pictures of the parent birds? You may need to split them up and put them with non-dirty birds.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Just remember too John dirty is great for almonds, As far as breeding it out then everything said so far is correct, If you manage to get a non dirty off the pair then you could split it and put the offspring back a parent.

If either parent is **** for dirty then you will not breed any non dirtys off this pair. Assuming that the two pigeons you have paired are only het ( one dose dirty ) then you will get 25% offspring being non dirty from that pairing, If you put a non dirty back to the parent you will get a 50% non dirtys. You can then start pairing non dirty to non dirty and you will not produce any dirty birds off them.


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the pictures, the last round of dark checkers (both dirty) and the parents. I don't have a lot of birds to use in this project. My kite hens are all dirty too. I have yellow, red, agate and almond hens. I have red and almond cocks.

_If either parent is **** for dirty then you will not breed any non dirtys off this pair. Assuming that the two pigeons you have paired are only het ( one dose dirty ) then you will get 25% offspring being non dirty from that pairing, If you put a non dirty back to the parent you will get a 50% non dirtys. You can then start pairing non dirty to non dirty and you will not produce any dirty birds off them._ 

I have only breed 4 birds from this pair all dirty. I need to find out if the parents are het or ****. If one is **** I can breed the dirty with the other. If they are both het then I'm in trouble because all the young are dirty also. So if I understand this the best pairing for a non dirty blue bar would be to pair the non dirty parent with a blue pair young. Eventually I would get a non dirty blue bar. Would non dirty dark checkers from this pairing be useful in this program as well?

I really only have one blue bar to use as I don't think I will be able to breed with the bird with the splayed leg. This one looks to be a cock and the other a hen. I'll go and mess around on the calculator later.

Are any of my other colours any help?

Couple of pictures of the blue bars following.

John


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

The Blue Bar young ones.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

johnbt said:


> Here's the pictures, the last round of dark checkers (both dirty) and the parents. I don't have a lot of birds to use in this project. My kite hens are all dirty too. I have yellow, red, agate and almond hens. I have red and almond cocks.
> 
> _If either parent is **** for dirty then you will not breed any non dirtys off this pair. Assuming that the two pigeons you have paired are only het ( one dose dirty ) then you will get 25% offspring being non dirty from that pairing, If you put a non dirty back to the parent you will get a 50% non dirtys. You can then start pairing non dirty to non dirty and you will not produce any dirty birds off them._
> 
> ...


2 birds that are het for dirty will produce 25% non dirtys so the pair you are using could be 2 het dirty birds ( hopefully ) odds say 1 - 4 will be non dirty and you have bred 4 off them so you should find out in the next round or two if you have 2 hets. Really its a matter of test breeding to different birds until you get some non dirtys then put the non dirtys together.


----------

